# [Solved] Wireless interface not coming up

## <3

I am not sure what happened but I started up my laptop today and now the wireless interface is not coming up.

 *Quote:*   

> #lspci 
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

 

 *Quote:*   

> #ifconfig                                                                                        
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:70:f4:4c:4d:50  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.108  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> #/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart                                                                   
> 
> net.wlan0         | * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                  [ ok ]
> 
> net.wlan0         | * Bringing up interface wlan0
> ...

 

I am not sure why it's not working now. It was working before and I don't remember changing anything.Last edited by <3 on Sat Oct 22, 2011 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmpogo

well, if interface does not exist, then the problem is like it says - kernel module is not loaded (if wireless was compiled as the kernel).

I don't know what module name is for your card, but try to load it manually

modprobe  module_name

and see what errors it will generate

----------

## cach0rr0

check cat /proc/net/dev

does it show up? has it been renamed? do you have any error messages in dmesg output? Do you have a hardware kill switch for wifi that might have been toggled on?

----------

## <3

 *Quote:*   

> #dmesg | grep iwl                                                                                                
> 
> [   10.561518] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:
> 
> [   10.561527] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

iwl1000-ucode is installed through portage

 *Quote:*   

> #cat /proc/net/dev
> 
> Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit
> 
>  face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed
> ...

  not exactly sure what sit0 is. Is that my wireless device? It used to be named wlan0.

Yes I do have a wireless kill switch but the light for it is on so it should be working.Last edited by <3 on Fri Oct 21, 2011 12:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## <3

OK this is interesting, according to the interwebs I should be using the iwlwifi module. I have it compiled as a module yet when I try to load the module it says

 *Quote:*   

> #modprobe iwlwifi                                  
> 
> FATAL: Module iwlwifi not found.

 

I've tried to do a make && make modules_install to ensure the module was built.

 *Quote:*   

> #ls /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
> 
> iwlwifi

 

The module is there but it will not load

----------

## cach0rr0

you should be using iwlagn (i use that same card). iwlagn is a sub-section of iwlwifi

and it must be a module, not a built-in, or else you have to "include firmware blobs" in the kernel.

Can you confirm whether iwlagn is =y or if it is =m? 

it should =m

----------

## <3

 *Quote:*   

> #cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IWLAGN                                                        
> 
> CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

 

 *Quote:*   

> #lsmod | grep iwl                                                                                
> 
> iwlagn                137538  0 
> 
> iwlcore                49658  1 iwlagn

 It appears I already had that module being loaded

iwl1000-ucode is installed as well

----------

## cach0rr0

odd

do you have all of those (e.g. iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode) in /lib/firmware?

----------

## <3

 *Quote:*   

> #ls /lib/firmware/
> 
> iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode  microcode.dat

 

That is all I have. Where do I get the rest?

----------

## <3

OK that lead me to fix the problem. Apparently net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode-39.31.5.1 requires kernel version  >=2.6.39. But during the install portage didn't throw an error message so I didn't think anything was wrong. Unmasking net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode-128.50.3.1 solved the problem. Going to file a bug report so that the ebuild throws an error message.

----------

